# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Orale seks,wat zijn de risico's? - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Wat zijn de risico’s van orale seks?*
> 
> Lange tijd werd gedacht dat orale seks relatief veilig was. Nieuwe studies tonen aan dat orale seks echter een beperkt risico inhoudt op seksueel overdraagbare infecties, al is het risico kleiner dan bij vaginale of anale seks. Het is bovendien een misvatting dat degene die gepijpt of gelikt wordt geen gevaar loopt. 
> 
> Zowel bij heteroseksuele als homoseksuele koppels is orale seks een gangbare praktijk. Hoewel bij heteroseksuele koppels vaginale seks nog steeds het meest voorkomend is, blijkt uit enquètes dat 73% van de mannen en 66% van de vrouwen af en toe cunnilingus (likken van de vagina) doen. Fellatio (pijpen van de penis) komt voor bij 70% van de mannen en 64% van de vrouwen. Bij homoseksuele mannen zijn er studies die aantonen dat sommige mannen orale seks hanteren als veilig vrijen techniek, waarbij ze orale seks verkiezen boven anaal contact.
> 
> Naast een minimale kans op een besmetting met HIV, zijn er nog enkele andere seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen die via de mond, anus of vagina van de ene persoon op de andere kunnen overgaan:


Voor meer informatie: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=6072

----------

